# Logs for reptile tanks



## BasiliskTV (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys,
Ok, so I am planning on building a platform for a tank I am setting up. I want it to look a little natural so I want to use thick branches from the bush and cut them in to equal sizes so that I can use them for legs on the platform. But I realise that because it's Australia, most wooden things in the bush are eucalyptus but I have read that it can be bad to use? Is this only if it's fresh? Can I use it as long as it's a dead branch? I know I'll have to boil or put it in an oven to sterilise it but I just want to know about the eucalyptus part. Anyway any tips are appreciated.
Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PythonLegs (Jul 31, 2015)

Why do you think you'd need to sterilise a piece of wood? The bush must be a perilous place for all those poor wild snakes out there..
If its old, give it a once over for spiders and ants, jobs done.


----------



## Wally (Jul 31, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with using Eucalyptus branches. And you don't need to boil them or cook them in an oven either. At most all that is needed is to place them in a black garbage bag and leave it in the sun for a a day or so. As someone who spent a long time in the tree industry, all of my enclosures have timber gathered from trees I've worked on or removed over the years. Generally a quick look for spiders and a brush over is all that I've ever done.


----------



## BasiliskTV (Jul 31, 2015)

Hmm ok then, it's just I've been looking at other forums and things and they say that there can be parasites and other weird nastys in them so you have to bake them to make sure it's all clean and things.
Thanks for your help tho, I might post a picture of it when I'm done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 1, 2015)

I agree with Wally,put it in a black bag in the sun for a couple of days or at worst soak it in a barrel of water to drown any ants etc.
That's all I have ever done


----------



## BasiliskTV (Aug 30, 2015)

I know it's been a while, but the platform it finished now, only recently had the time to put it together. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briansworms (Aug 30, 2015)

What do you have living in there? Reading the above posts I thought you were going for something natural.


----------



## BasiliskTV (Aug 30, 2015)

There's nothing in there at the moment, I have to buy some more equipment first but eventually a northern blue tongue skink will be living in there.

At the start I was going for a more natural look but making it this way was easier. Also it will be easier to clean because I can just take the carpet off and either wash or replace it if it gets dirty. I am going to get some plants and logs to hide it a little bit though. [emoji4] 

Also instead of making another thread I'll just ask here. I went to Taronga zoo the other day and in one of there bearded dragon enclosures they simply just had some eucalyptus branches with dead leaves still attached to them and it looked really good. Has anyone ever tried this before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kransky (Sep 1, 2015)

if the dragons survive in the bush with eucalyptus, I'm pretty sure they will survive in an enclosure with it. People get so bloody pedantic about what to put in their enclosures. I would stick by the age old rule. If it's something that is abundant in your pets natural habitat, be it sand, eucalyptus or whatever then it should be good to go. The most important thing to do is to look after your pets requirements(lighting, temp), feed it and keep the enclosure clean.


----------



## HoodieBeast (Sep 1, 2015)

I usually give branches a quick spray with white vinegar and leave them to sun dry, more so for my parrot cause there are contagious diseases they can pick up from the wild birds.


----------



## LMurnain (Sep 1, 2015)

if it's been laying on the ground for a while just be careful you aren't bringing wood borers or termites into your house....


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2015)

LMurnain said:


> if it's been laying on the ground for a while just be careful you aren't bringing wood borers or termites into your house....



With comments like this one, its no wonder so many people in this hobby have so many issues with conflicting information.

To the OP, forget about termites (in this scenario they will not cause you any issues at all) or any other 'nasty bugs', just shake the log off & drop it in there.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2015)

Chris said:


> With comments like this one, its no wonder so many people in this hobby have so many issues with conflicting information.
> 
> To the OP, forget about termites (in this scenario they will not cause you any issues at all) or any other 'nasty bugs', just shake the log off & drop it in there.



Termites taken into a house will die in a heated enclosure within hours, and as the above member stated, you won't get any reproductively capable animals - the queen termites live far away, usually deep in the ground in very precisely controlled temperature and humidity. I did have a few borers once, but they only affected the other branches etc - they're no risk to anything else in your house.

Jamie


----------



## BasiliskTV (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you answers, the information was very useful [emoji4]


----------

